# Heres a good read on Bill C-391 I dug up



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I would also bring attention to all of gun owners here of the ability for the tables to turn.

The NDP has a phone campaign on right now and are warning of a spring election. Politics as it is can change very fast. Liberal leaders say even if it is eliminated they will bring it back if given governance of the country. As many have said we must stand ready to be pro-active to continue this fight to the end of the registery. 

Call your MP and tell them they must support the bill or they have lost your vote. If they supported the second reading tell them they have your full support if and when an election is called and thank them for doing the right thing.


----------

